# Replacement Body Parts For GTO/Lemans



## jermelle (Nov 13, 2012)

Dynacorn sold by Ames Performance or the GT sold by OPGI. Cannot find any solid information on who has the best fitment. Please advise on any expericence with either manufacter


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ask Ames, or Performance Years.


----------



## jermelle (Nov 13, 2012)

Ames perfromance is significantly less money than OPGI. I know OPGI is reputable, just don't know much about Ames Performance.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I replaced a full quarter panel on my 69 with one from Dynacorn. It fit fairly well. The body gaps are good and the trunk lip is straight and level. There were two areas where I had to "mess" with it. With everything else lined up, the sail panel lacked about 1/8" meeting up with the roof rail. I just made a tiny patch and welded it in. The other area was the rear window opening. The radius on the curve around the lower corner of the rear window isn't right, and I had the -devil- of a time getting the reveal moulding back in because of it. Other'n those issues, it was fine. In terms of quality, I tend to prefer Ames over OPGI. I've had some quality issues with OPGI in the past.

Bear


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

I have used panels frpm Ames. They often list 2 qualities. I have always purchased the better of the 2 and the fit and quality has been good.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been buying from Ames for almost 30 years. They know their stuff, they are honest about the quality and are typically less expensive than the competition.

If you call and ask the Ames folks, their tech people will tell you what to expect on their parts. On the 68/69 quarters, they told me they fit well but the lower window corner will need to be re-worked. They were right on the money with their input.

Regarding the 68-9 aftermarket front fenders; they sell them, but recommend that you use them only use them as a last resort because the fit is so poor and they require so much prep and fitting. Those kinds of notes are posted in their online catalog when you click on the item's "Details" button.


----------

